# Susan Garrett's 2x2s...



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone was doing Susan Garrett's 2x2 dvd with one of their dogs or knew anyone who was. Im curious as to how its working since my younger dog is getting ready to start the poles.

I didn't realize how much of a buzz this dvd was causing until I trialed the other week...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Everyone I know that has tried it has loved it..... 

It means buying ANOTHER set of poles for my yard though. The DVD seems the way to go too because it seems to go thru the steps in a clear way, with alot of problem solving included.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you go out to Youtube and search for Strata 2x2 the owner has a whole bunch of videos on her training her Sheltie using this method.

$95.00 is a little rich for my blood!!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Yea, I saw the Strata videos (at least I watched a few of them). Im just skeptical of the whole 2x2 method based on very limited personal experience so I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with them, specifically Susan's method.

Its either buy the 2x2s with DVD or new metal channels (I made the PVC ones the first time around and was not a fan) so it'll cost the same no matter what I do


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with them, specifically Susan's method.


No personal experience. But do know friends that have used it and love it. They say it's crazy fast how few days it took their dogs to learn to weave, fun and fast....


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

So I did it...

The video arrived this weekend, I watched most of the first one and I have to say I really like the thought behind it and how the dog is independently thinking and working. Its shaping in its purest form. I'm just waiting for my 2x2s to come in the mail and then Bryce is going to give it a go. If it works well with her, Im going to retrain Aster to get better entries and more independent weaves.

If it doesn't work, Ill sell the whole lot and go buy channels. The 2x2s and the dvds are so popular right now I figured I wouldn't have much problem selling everything if Bryce or I don't like it.

We'll see! Aster is off right now with pain/stiffness in both of her stifles







so its all about the baby dog, Susan Garrett's 2x2s and Susan Salo's Foundation Jumping.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:We'll see! Aster is off right now with pain/stiffness in both of her stifles so its all about the baby dog, Susan Garrett's 2x2s and Susan Salo's Foundation Jumping.


Keep us updated on all your work. I'm probably getting a new puppy in 2010 so how I decide to train the weaves with THAT dog is still up in the air......


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Where are you getting your 2x2's? Best price I could find was Max 200 for $45 a set or $130 for 3 sets (6 poles). Same price at Cleanrun as they sell the Max 200 equipment.

I also made the pvc ones and they are ok but I need more room to work on them. 

Pat


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

I got them on Ebay, $89 for 3 sets (plus 29 for shipping). He also sells linking bars that turn the 2x2s into an AKC style set of six.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260343749727

Hopefully that link works. I think the seller is out right now though. They are sitting at my parents house, I didnt want to ship them to my address because Im not home during the day, but I'm getting them this weekend so Ill let you know how nice they are.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

An update on Bryce and her 2x2s...

Its been really cold and snowy and icy and I often dont get home til after dark so we havent done much training at all.

But... we are at the two sets of 2x2s stage and they are about 8 feet away from each other after only about 3 sessions, so were right on track with the video. Our total training time is probably just around 10 minutes, it definitely does go fast. Between the weather and her age (just over 1), Im not too inclined to push her too fast anyway.

The 2x2s I got off of Ebay are perfect, btw.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Have you tried your poles yet? 
The side bar looks fairly short so I was wondering if they were tippy with a dog that really pushed through.

I was looking at them on Ebay and they do seem to be the best price for me. I'm in Canada and the best I can find here is a package of 3 2x2's plus a set of 6 for $200 but when I add tax and $60 shipping that is about $300 Cdn

With our low dollar right now the Ebay ones would cost me $139 for his bases of 6 which is a little less for 12. But then I have to get my own poles which I likely have enough of.

Wish our dollar was stronger - I would prefer to start with 12 since we have started working on sets of 12 with wires in training class but I'd like to do the 2x2 method to prefect her entries.

Pat


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

I have them stakes with aluminum tent stakes now that we're working with them closer together (I've been taking it really slow due to the weather and my not getting home while its still light out most days). They seem to be staying pretty well. The bases are steel (i think) and are pretty heavy.

I also bought the AKC set of 6 from him (actually 2 sets of 3 with a connector bar between them but they have the same side bars as the 2x2s) and Aster has been driving through them pretty hard and they havent moved.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thinking of getting a dvd from trainer to watch, but wondered IF you need to buy the special weaves ?

I'm not sure what the 2x2 method even is ?







How is this different than using channel weaves ? Pics of it remind me of the channel weaves. Confused..........

If you need special weaves, is the link above still the best place/price & what all is needed to do what the dvd shows ?

Just didn't know if it truly helps or is worth the dvd & weaves ?

All I have ever used is push in plastic fence posts as weaves out in the yard & what trainer has, channels.

Dogs get sometimes & sometimes don't. Weaves are by far the hardest so far for us & I think the dog walk (just started) is gonna be the next. Sable's holds on for dear life & gets scared. 

Thanks much..................


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

We just talked about this method in Lancer's foundation class tonight. The owner is going to be buying enough sets to lend them out to class members. One less thing on the wishlist!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You will need to purchase some of the 2 X 2 weaves for your yard to practice. Once a week in class isn't enough to do it as fast and well. And any other weaves are NOT what the system requires.

Aster has had the DVD for awhile, and I'm sure is out in the yard practicing for a few minutes every day, so will really be able to chime in with her personal experience.

EVeryone who's tried the 2 X 2's seems to love them!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, thanks.

What's the big difference on how these weaves are made ? Can't make any ? To me it looks as if it's a straight line of poles on the left & on the right with about a 2' center straight down.









If needing, what is needed, how many ?

Thanks


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeYou will need to purchase some of the 2 X 2 weaves for your yard to practice. Once a week in class isn't enough to do it as fast and well. And any other weaves are NOT what the system requires.


We get to take the ones from class home between class. I have enough on the wishlist to buy and outside of familiarization and channel weave work, Lancer won't be doing weaves full out for another ten -twelve months so hoping to get away with using the class inventory at home between classes and spending $$ on the other items first.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Ooh, im jealous that you get to borrow the equipment from your club!

The best way to explain how its different is to just watch the video since the trainer is willing to lend it out. Susan Garrett talks on the video about the differences between 2x2 vs channel vs guide wire training. Equipment wise, you are dealing with 2 poles at a time and adding 2 pole sections as you go along.

Bryce and I arent too far along yet. We've been dealing with weather and the fact that I often get home after dark, but shes been doing well. We still have 2 sets of 2 out, they're pretty close together but we havent made them a straight set of 4 yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

I just wanted to add... If anyone is thinking about doing SG's 2x2s, you really have to have a toy motivated dog. I think part of the reason we've been moving a little slower is that its hard to keep the motivation up when they're searching for little bits of food tossed on the ground. We are moving way faster now that I have been able to get her interested in toys.

our 2x2s as of this afternoon are almost straight and are a couple feet apart. We're on about day 5 of the 12 days program, which is pretty good considering that SG does 3 short sessions every day of the 12 days and we're probably at about 10-12 sessions total.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I borrowed 2 sets of 2x2s and have been using them in the living room - still too much snow and ice to go outdoors. 
But in the meantime I bought my real weave poles today - I now have a lovely set of 12 - 2 sets of 6!!! Got a great deal locally and can;t wait to get to use them.
But while I was starting to sue the 2x2's in class Kahlua has been working on 12 and doing really well. Today she had the wires on the first 2 and last 2 and just zoomed through with lovely form - head low and focused ahead. She is getting her entries and is even doing them with rear crosses.
So I'm not sure if I should really spring for the DVD - its really expensive and I don;t know how long I will have these 2x2s.

Pat


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Where would be a good place (links needed) to see how these weaves are built ?

Is it just a metal base & then you use PVC as your poles ? Hubby is a machinist & just maybe if seeing some good pics, I can have him build me the bases.

I got the dvd from trainer last night, plan on trying to watch this weekend.










Thanks


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Seen these so far.

Between the pins are 24" & when all in a straight line, remain 24", correct ?

What are the holes for drilled in the metal ? Just thought maybe to tap something thur them to hold in the ground ????


Not sure if it's ok to share pics of products online, if not, sorry & mods please delete.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Mine are like the top one in the first picture. I think the pins are 20" apart on mine, though, and the ends are 10" so all the pieces can be laid end to end to create a set of 6 or 12 AKC style weave poles. You definitely want to tap them in multiple spots to stake them. As you get further along in the program, the dogs really start driving through and knocking them around.

The ones I got off of ebay - http://cgi.ebay.com/METAL-Weave-Pole-Bas...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, 20" on the inside from pin to pin ? Not 24" ugh ?

Ok, w/o seeing the dvd or reading up on this...................sorry

Why do they call it 2x2's ? Having a moment.







Is it b/c it's 2 poles on 1 base ?

Top pic is same as bottom, just put in a line, sure you know that. Just want to get the measurement right between the 2 pins (where pvc poles go) if making ourself.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Susan Garrett recommends starting the dog on 20" weave spacing - many venues still use this...and many AKC trials have now gone to the 23" spacing. SG sez to train on the narrower spacing, as it's much easier for the dog to adapt to wider weaves (especially our long freight-train GSDs!) than it is to learn wide and then run narrow.

Colter is doing his 6-pole 20" weaves well, but not independently or fast yet, and not 12 poles. I've ordered a set of 2x2 bases from that eBay guy Aster recommended, and the SG DVD.

LuvourGSs, it's called 2x2 because you're training 2 poles at a time (yes, 2 poles on one base, as shown), on bases that start some distance apart. If you don't want to invest in the DVD or bases yet, I'd heartily recommend Susan Garrett's book "Shaping Success" to familiarize yourself.


----------

